# It aint tea with the queen



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't have depression or any other mental health diagnosis but my wife has depression, bipolar, etc. I'm sure these ailments must be absolutely awful to experience, but these folks are no picnic to live with, either. 
My wife seems pissed at the world probably 80% of the time. Today, it's closer to 100%. It'd be different if I had done something to earn this treatment or if something bad had happened that I could link her god-awful moods to, but it's just a coin toss, almost always landing on tails. 
She doesn't work. I work two jobs. She doesn't really keep house and rarely cooks. Her life is sleeping and reading books. She has 24 hours a day to do only that which she wishes to do. She thinks her life is hell but it looks like what I call "vacation". I tiptoe around trying to avoid her thousands of "triggers", doing everything she can't "handle", but she tells me I never do anything for her. Holy Smoke, I think I'm losing my everlovin' mind. If I had a dumptruck load of powder sugar to blow up her backside, it wouldn't be enough to put a grin on her face. 
I try to just give her space when she gets this way but if I ever meet some young person thinking about marrying someone with severe depression or bipolar I'm going to find a tree limb and beat them until they abandon the idea.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. But I have to admit ... That was damn clever imagery. Sugar up her back side wouldn't produce a smile... Classic!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mavash, you got well, maybe she can, too.


----------

